# M300 aux. boring table



## deverett (Sep 3, 2013)

I was weaned on Myford lathes and when obtaining a Harrison M300 I missed some of the abilities of that marque.  One of those abilities was to easily mount items on the boring table, particularly cylinders, for boring.

That ability has now been made available on my M300.  Some time ago, I got hold of a suitable piece of 3/4" steel plate with the express intention of converting it into an auxiliary boring table.

The cross slide of Harrison (and Colchester, and perhaps other makes) lathes have a Vee groove on the front and rear edges.  With appropriate wedges, things can be clamped securely to the cross slide.







The piece of steel was relieved on the underside about 1/16" to clear oil nipples and only about 3/4" each side bears on the cross slide.  A cut-out was made to fit round the top slide mounting and a pattern of M8 holes was drilled/tapped for securing studs.  These in preference to Tee slots in case the steel distorted with uneven machining top and bottom.






Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

